
Fortnite is putting users at risk,to prove point about Google's Android monopoly - ryanlol
https://www.cnet.com/news/fortnite-is-putting-users-at-risk-to-prove-a-point-about-googles-android-monopoly/
======
mtgx
In Android 8.0+, enabling Unknown sources works on a per-app basis. But
considering that Android 8+ still has low market share, I assume they will
want users to have previous versions of Android to download it, too.

I actually agree with them on this move, but bonsidering the amount of media
flack they're getting over this, I think it would be smart to announce they
will only make Fortnite available for Android 8+ devices. They plan on making
it a Galaxy Note 9 exclusive for 4 months anyway, and then only a handful of
devices are supposed to get it.

